# What Is Breed Standard?



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*What Is a Breed Standard?*

 A breed standard is a detailed description of the perfect dog of that breed. Breeders use the standard as a guide in their breeding programs, and judges use it to evaluate the dogs in *conformation *shows. The standard is written by the national breed club, using guidelines established by the registry that recognizes the breed (such as the UKC or ABKC).

 Various sections of the breed standard give overviews of the breed's history, general appearance, and size as an adult. Next is a detailed description of the dog's body, including head, neck, back, legs, and so forth. The standard then describes the ideal coat and how the dog should be presented in the show ring. It also lists all acceptable colors, patterns, and markings. Then there's a section on how the dog moves, called gait. Finally, there's a general description of the dog's temperament.

 Each section also lists characteristics that are considered to be faults or disqualifications in the *conformation *ring. _Superficial faults in appearance are often what distinguish a pet quality dog from a show- or competition-quality dog. _However, some *faults affect the way a dog moves or his overall health*.

 And *faults in temperament *are serious business.
 - Excerpt from the American Pit Bull Terrier: Your Happy Healthy Pet by Liz Palika
 































The purpose of the ABKC's written standard is so American Bully Breeders would know what the dogs they are breeding should look like. The easiest way to define "standard" is that it is an agreed upon, REPEATABLE way of doing something. In this case it is the repeatable way to breed the American Bully. A standard gives a breeder a basis for comparison and as a rule remains the same over time. A standard, specifically a breed standard, should not change to fit what is being produced/bred, as that defeats the purpose of setting a standard in the first place. Every breeder should compare their productions to the standard set forth by the ABKC; furthermore, if his or her production does not meet the standard then said breeder should step back and reassess the breeding program. 

 The first question any breeder should address is "What's the goal of this breeding?" If the answer is anything less than to create a winning dog that is going to bring home that blue ribbon then perhaps he or she should not make the breeding! If you make a breeding based *solely *on looks, mouth, air, ability, or to preserve a "bloodline," you should *not *make the breeding. If your brood stock has any of the above mentioned traits but does not have the *ability *to win, then don't breed the dog *(Wardog Kennels)*. I understand the American Bully was created to be a companion dog; however, the foundation American Bully dogs were sure as heck in the ring doing there fair share of winning thus I think the American Bully is a show dog first and foremost. While some people may like certain "styles" or "traits" over others, the goal should be the same--to take home the blue ribbon *(Wardog Kennels)*!!! Not every dog a breeder produces is show or breeding quality; in fact, very few dogs end up being either quality hence making them pet quality. There is nothing wrong with that, but a breeder's goal should always be to produce winners, never pets, and breed to the set standard for the breed. If one is continually producing dogs that do not conform to the breed standard, then why breed?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great post , Im having a discussion on another forum talking about standards and health testing and people are responding abkc is sh^& and standards dont mean nothing n blah blah , i think people should be breeding to a standard and not just to produce biggest or shortest or freakiest lol, they focus so much on those things they forget about faults and body structure. you see all the other breeds in AKC and UKC and although colors and ,markings may vary they body structure and conformation are all within the same standards , where as the bully community you can look at 20 different dogs and have complete different look. kinda confusing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> great post , Im having a discussion on another forum talking about standards and health testing and people are responding abkc is sh^& and standards dont mean nothing n blah blah , i think people should be breeding to a standard and not just to produce biggest or shortest or freakiest lol, they focus so much on those things they forget about faults and body structure. you see all the other breeds in AKC and UKC and although colors and ,markings may vary they body structure and conformation are all within the same standards , where as the bully community you can look at 20 different dogs and have complete different look. kinda confusing.


That's the bully world for you Rangel Dangel and the ABKC needs to tighten up on its standard or it will never change. The ABKC was created for the Am Bully and the people who love them; however, I think Dave just wants to make everyone happy and doesn't want anyone to feel left out, which is why the standard is so lax. That must change though, in my opinion or the Am Bully will probably not even be the Am Bully in 10 yrs at the rate most of these garbage breeders are breeding.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good post Lauren


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Good post!!*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Good post Lauren


Thanks Freddie!



BullyTheKid said:


> *Good post!!*


Thanks Killa!


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dsgdlover said:


> :goodpost:


Thank you!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very well spoken Lauren all Bully Owner's, Breeders, and Future Breeder's need to read this. The breeder's of these dogs or any breed need to be breeding to a breed standard period. These standards are in place to maintain consistency within bloodlines, and produce healthy structurally sound dogs. I am all for breeding larger dogs as long as the breeder is not jeopardizing health and structure in the process to maintain a desired look. In the final analysis we have to do what's good for the dogs even if that means doing away with certain classes that set poor breeding examples, changing standards to better the breed in the long run, and culling those bad examples out of the gene pools.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Very well spoken Lauren all Bully Owner's, Breeders, and Future Breeder's need to read this. The breeder's of these dogs or any breed need to be breeding to a breed standard period. These standards are in place to maintain consistency within bloodlines, and produce healthy structurally sound dogs. I am all for breeding larger dogs as long as the breeder is not jeopardizing health and structure in the process to maintain a desired look. In the final analysis we have to do what's good for the dogs even if that means doing away with certain classes that set poor breeding examples, changing standards to better the breed in the long run, and culling those bad examples out of the gene pools.


Thank you, Sadie.
BANGIN POST! Absolutely agree! Breed to a standard don't change the standard to what is being bred.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I initially created this thread to post on a bully forum, which I did and thus far have gotten positive feedback. What is funny though is that I posted it twice, one in the health section with the same title as this thread and one in the general forum with some bunk, flashy title that so many people use on those forums. "I'm About to Drop 5 Stacks." Thus far on the thread with the bunk title I have had 35 replies and 909 views with 700 views in less than 24 hours! Of those 35 replies half were just bumps by other people. The thread with the real title in the health section has only received 153 views and 10 replies. My point in posting this is that I think it speaks volumes about the bully community and their regard for breeding to a standard. Things that make you go hmmmm....


----------

